# Ct scans



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

Has anyone gotten or known of anyone that has had a ct scan of the pelvis, doctor is recommending i undergo one before any further treatment, but i'm fairly certain like every other test anyone has ever taken that it will come up completely fine. I'm basically asking so I can save myself the money on a 1000 dollar picture.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

YES. Get one done... its the smartest thing a doc can suggest. Worth every cent. Please do it. It was the reason I got lg... I had a non malignant 10cm tumor sitting on my colon which I found with an emergency ct scan after falling with the horse ... none of these idiots was able to suggest me to get a ct scan for four years. actually mine was a full body ct scan. Get the stomach checked as well if you can.. from lungs to legs. Some tumors are way high yet still fuck up your continence nerves . Get one. You have a great doctor


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

awesome thanks for the headsup


----------

